# FTP settings FileZilla



## wikipk82 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi
I am trying to setup FTP server with FileZilla. I will start from Scratch.
I have an Apple Airport Extreme Router. First thing i did was gave my XP PC a static IP Address(10.0.1.5) and DNS server address(10.0.1.1). I obtained DNS server address using ipconfig /all and i also reserved that address in the DHCP settings on router using mac address of the PC that will be my FTP Server , then i installed FileZilla Server.I added a User, added a directory and gave that user a password. Then I went to Windows Firewall and added exception for FIleZilla Program and added Exception for FTP port21. Then i went to mt router and here are my settings. Under Internet Tab, then under NAT, i have the following settings. Default Host is 10.0.1.5, then Enable Nat Port Mapping Protocol is checked and under Configure Port mappings i have added FTP Port21 as following 
Service FTP Access
Public TCP Port(s) 21
Private IP Address 10.0.1.5
Private TCP Port(s) 21
I have also added Port 20 as custom Port. 
Now since i cant done have a fixed external IP, i registered a DNA name with DYDNS and since Apple Router does not have any DYNDNS Checkbox, i downloaded DYNDNS Updater so if my External IP changes the DNS name updated to the new IP Address. 
Now if i go to any computer that is on my home network i.e my LAN i can go to IE and type [url]ftp://10.0.1.5[/URL] and i can get in. But i have tried connecting outside my network using both FileZilla client and using IE and it does not connect. 
I can ping my host name which dawson1.dyndns-home.com from any PC and i get a reply . When i telnet this thing i do get a successfful 220 and then my FTP Server welcome message but i cannot connect to this FTP server. Been looking for a few days but after not finding anything i decided to post on a forum for the first time. 
Thanks in advance for all the help. If more info is needed i will provide


----------



## Northwind (Dec 11, 2009)

hi, im having some trouble with filezilla as well... im not sure if this is of any help http://wiki.filezilla-project.org/Network_Configuration but thats the page i tried to use first... with me, i can understand the concept of opening a port and all that jazz with the router, and how to set up my server, but im using a laptop and am trying to ftp stuff to people for an office were trying to put something together for, and i have absolutely no way to change anything on the routers these hotels and hotspots have. i was wondering if there was an app that would allow ftp past the routers like when you ftp on the same network, that easy and for free... i think that would solve things for both of us... if anyone finds out how to ftp past a router you cannot control settings to, please let me know


----------

